# help in finding router bit



## woodhead (Mar 14, 2006)

I thought I would try to built the butterfly house, plan 903. I am having trouble finding the bits to do ends and roof. It calls for a 3/4" thumbnail bullnose bit and a 3/4" thumbnail cove bit.I tryed to find a flute and bead set but unable to find one in 3/4".


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Woodhead:
The bits to do the bird house would be available from Oak-Park, the sponsor of the forum, and the Router Workshop series. You might also try Infinitytools .com they have a wide variety of router bits, at a pretty good price for bits manufactured in the US. Hope this helps.. Woodnut65


----------

